# hypertension due to diabetes



## rachell1976 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello- i'm trying without much luck to find any guidelines on how to code when a provider documents "hypertension due to diabetes"  I know that DM and HTN do not have a causal relationship and there are no combination codes to link them together.

One resource (see below) I found says you would code the E11- DM dx with the I15.2 hypertension secondary to endocrine disorders as 2ndary-  I have not been able to find any other supporting documentation for this coding suggestion.

curious if anyone else has any input?

https://www.aafp.org/fpm/2018/0500/p33.html

thanks!


----------



## tharal (Nov 15, 2018)

*Hypertension due to Diabetes*

Great info! I also think we can use E11.69 and I15.2, if the documentation clearly states hypertension due to diabetes. Diabetes should be the first listed with addition I15.2

Thank you

Thara L


----------



## terribrown (Feb 26, 2019)

rachell1976 said:


> Hello- i'm trying without much luck to find any guidelines on how to code when a provider documents "hypertension due to diabetes"  I know that DM and HTN do not have a causal relationship and there are no combination codes to link them together.
> 
> One resource (see below) I found says you would code the E11- DM dx with the I15.2 hypertension secondary to endocrine disorders as 2ndary-  I have not been able to find any other supporting documentation for this coding suggestion.
> 
> ...



We had a similar question that we sent to Coding Clinic. "Hypertension due to diabetes" would be coded as E11.59 and I15.2. Advice is below:


----------



## cneavez (May 30, 2019)

Thank you terribrown. This is very helpful.


----------



## DavettaHammond (Jul 8, 2019)

terribrown said:


> We had a similar question that we sent to Coding Clinic. "Hypertension due to diabetes" would be coded as E11.59 and I15.2. Advice is below:
> 
> View attachment 3775


Hi Terri, did you receive an official response from Coding Clinic on the snippet that you shared with the appropriate code assignment for Hypertension due to Diabetes? We have searched on Coding Clinic and are unable to find a response noted on this question. Please advise

Thanks
Davetta


----------



## stacey.duncan@altegrahealth.com (Jul 28, 2022)

terribrown said:


> We had a similar question that we sent to Coding Clinic. "Hypertension due to diabetes" would be coded as E11.59 and I15.2. Advice is below:
> 
> View attachment 3775


When pulling up the coding clinic that is attached it is blury?


----------

